# Lights for Garage



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Unless you put a guard around it you will shortly be smashing lens.  Stop playing golf in the garage.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Unless you put a guard around it you will shortly be smashing lens.  Stop playing golf in the garage.


lol, It becomes an issue when I am trying to move a 6' ladder, an 8' 2X3, or taking a 8' florescent bulb somewhere...


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Fluorescent with wire guard?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> lol, It becomes an issue when I am trying to move a 6' ladder, an 8' 2X3, or taking a 8' florescent bulb somewhere...


Move ladders and such through your garage like you would through a customers house.


Problem solved.

~Matt


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Move ladders and such through your garage like you would through a customers house.
> 
> 
> Problem solved.
> ...


I do, but I am not the only one that likes to borrow my ladders...


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Fluorescent with wire guard?


That is what I want, but last I checked, they were not cheap...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> I want to replace the old T12 4ft fixtures in the garage, I want something cheap, but I want a cover around the bulbs, The ones that I currently have installed are about 6 1/2 feet from the floor. which means that I keep smashing bulbs..
> 
> Any suggestions???:thumbsup:


Install them higher up?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wire guards and tube guards are the way I would go.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Install them higher up?


Or take the high heels off. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Install them higher up?


any higher, and they are in the joist bays, they were there before, but they didn't let out as much light. It is only 7ft ceiling to the bottom of the first floor...
These pics may represent the height pretty well....


















The bottom of those joists are a little 6 1/2'


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

find a bigger house?


JK...wire guards?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> .............The bottom of those joists are a little 6 1/2'


Well then... this is simple.




Lower the floor! :laughing:



Seriously, it looks like you could raise those lights up 6=8" and still be under the joists. Maybe tuck them up between then so the bottom of the lamps are flush with the bottoms of the joists.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's an idea. You can convert your T12 to T8, and then also convert to wrap around type fixtures at the same time WITHOUT removing your fixtures. 

An option to consider:

*WSK - Wraparound Retrofit Kit*

http://www.texasfluorescents.com/products.html?id=7

I have not used these kits myself yet, but I have had them in my hot little hands. There are no end caps on these kits, but the new wrap lens slides right on the reflector and is easily removed and cleaned if needed. Might be easier than some other options. 

Also look here if you just want wire guards. 
http://www.tubeguard.com/wireguards.htm


----------



## Skip1 (Nov 9, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> any higher, and they are in the joist bays, they were there before, but they didn't let out as much light. It is only 7ft ceiling to the bottom of the first floor...
> These pics may represent the height pretty well....
> 
> The bottom of those joists are a little 6 1/2'


I think we have what you need if these are two bulb fluorescent fixtures. Check out our web site at http://www.sti-usa.com/.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Skip1 said:


> I think we have what you need if these are two bulb fluorescent fixtures. Check out our web site at http://www.sti-usa.com/.


That really your company? If so, I use your guards on pull stations all the time.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Skip1 said:


> I think we have what you need if these are two bulb fluorescent fixtures. Check out our web site at http://www.sti-usa.com/.


Really like your Lunker Lifter :thumbsup:
http://www.sti-usa.com/product.asp?PartNo=82001


----------

